# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  رفقا بالقوارير أيها الرجال

## دموع الغصون

يقول د. عائض القرني :
*****************
قبل أن أنام بلحظات وأنا على الفراش قبل... كم ليله التفت إلى زوجتي وتأملت شكلها وهي نائمة

فقلت في نفسي ..

المسكينة بعد أن عاشت بين أبويها وأهلها سنين جاءت لتنام بجانب رجل غريب عنها

وتركت بيت الوالدين وتركت الدلع على الوالدين وتركت التمتع في بيت أهلها

وجاءت إلى رجل يأمرها بالمعروف وينهاها عن المنكر وتخدمه في ما يرضي الله وكل ذلك بأمر الدين ..

سبحان الله ..

ومن ثم تساءلت بيني وبين نفسي :

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يضربوا زوجاتهم بكل قسوة بعد أن تركت بيت أهلها وأتت إليه ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يخرج مع الصحبة ويذهب إلى المطاعم ويأكل ولا يبالي بمن في بيته ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يجعل مدة جلوسه خارج البيت أكثر من جلوسه مع زوجته وأبناءه ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يجعل البيت سجن لزوجته لا يخرجها ولا يأتنس معها ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يجعل زوجته تنام وفي قلبها قهر على شئ ما وفي عينها دمعة تخنقها ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يسافر ويترك زوجته وأولاده ولا يبالي بمصيرهم في مدة غيابه ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يمشي مع إمرأة غريبة وزوجته الطاهرة في البيت تنتظره ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال التخلي عن مسئوليته التي سيسأل عنها كما أخبرنا الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ..

كيف هان على بعض الرجال أن يرى زوجته تعمل وتصرف عليه وهو في البيت يأكل ويشرب بدون مبالاة


رفقا بالقوارير أيها الرجال

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## محمد العزام

الموضوع بيحتمل اكثر من ناحية 

مافي انسان بيضرب وبيهمل مرته او زوجته ويتركها بالبيت الا اذا كان في شبب لهالشي اللي بيعمله ....طبعا الا الجاهل وغير المتعقل 

لازم اي رجل يتسمك بمخافة رب العالمين للزوجة والاقتداء برسولنا الكريم عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم ... معاملة المراة كما اراد رب العالمين منه ...الرفق بجميع الحالات ...

بس الغريب انه مجتمعنا صرنا نلاحظ كثرت المشاكل بين الطرفين وبالنهاية كثرت حالات الطلاق ....

----------


## shams spring

_كلام في منتهى الحكمة والروعة كما عودنا الدكتور عائض القرني جزاه الله كل خير وبارك له في عطاءه 
اشكرك دموع على هذه الانتقاء المميز_

----------


## اليتيم العماني

حواء أنت شطري الثاني , بدونك أبدو كالعدم , أحبك حواء .

----------

